# Benz air suspension option



## ihiro (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi guys , i'm from Indonesia and this thread is awesome, i saw alot of VW with AIR SUSPENSION! 
i registered to this forum because of this air suspension thread a lot of great people with great ride! 

i'm looking for an air suspension option for W211 Mercedes Benz year 2004, i can't find air suspension thread for benz in this forum or any other forum on the internet, but i found some people in here not only drive VW and Audi 
couple of days before i've been looking for airsuspension on the internet, this is what i got so far 


*D2 Air suspension* http://www.d2racingsport.com/air_suspension.htm 
they reply very fast 
here some of the option they offer 

Professional USD2139 
- 7.5 GALLON AIR TANK W/ 9 1/4 PORT X 1 
- HIGH SPEED COMPRESSOR X 4 
- SNUBBER FOR MOTOR USE X 16 
- HIGH PRESSURE HOSE FOR MOTOR USE X 4 
- HIGH-TECH SILENCERS PLATE BASE X 1 
- 145 – 170 PSI PRESSURE SWITCH X 1 
- ELECTRIC SWITCH POLE DOUBLE THROW MOMENTARA X 2 
- 200 PSI DUAL NEEDLE GAUGE X 1 
- ELECTRIC SWITCH AND GAUGE BRACKET X 1 
- SOLENOID VALVE X 4 
- 20M 1/4 AIR LINE X 1 
- 40M POWER CORD X 1 
- FUSE BOX X 4 
- COOPER JOIN X 1 
- REMOTE CONTORL X 1 
- RECEIVER X 1 
- SHOCK ABSORBERS (INCLUDING TOP MOUNT, SHOCK BODY) WITH 36 LEVELS OF ADJUSTABLE DAMPENING X 4 
- AIR BAG X 4 
- MANAUL INSTALLATION X 1 

Deluxe USD1825 
- 5 GALLON AIR TANK W/ 9 1/4 PORT X 1 

- HIGH SPEED COMPRESSOR X 2 
- SNUBBER FOR MOTOR USE X 8 
- HIGH PRESSURE HOSE FOR MOTOR USE X 2 

- HIGH-TECH SILENCERS PLATE BASE X 1 
- 120 – 150 PSI PRESSURE SWITCH X 1 
- ELECTRIC SWITCH POLE DOUBLE THROW MOMENTARA X 2 
- 200 PSI DUAL NEEDLE GAUGE X 1 
- ELECTRIC SWITCH AND GAUGE BRACKET X 1 
- 1/4 SOLENOID VALVE X 4 
- 20M 1/4 AIR LINE X 1 

- 20M POWER CORD X 1 
- FUSE BOX X 2 

- COOPER JOIN X 1 
- REMOTE CONTORL X 1 
- RECEIVER X 1 
- SHOCK ABSORBERS (INCLUDING TOP MOUNT, SHOCK BODY) WITH 36 LEVELS OF ADJUSTABLE DAMPENING X 4 
- AIR BAG X 4 
- MANAUL INSTALLATION X 1 

*AIRFORCE* http://www.airforce-sus.com/product.htm 

they haven't got back to me for the price and the package. 

*HPS Airride* http://www.hps-airride.com/ 

they offer me this price *sfr3199* for me it's very pricey. 

And the last that i know a lot of people using in my country and they said it's the best are 

*AIR RUNNER* http://www.airrunnersystems.com/air-suspension/ 

but this system are very2 expensive it can cost me USD4500+ 


i found this thread and i'm very2 happy with the mods you guys doing, 
and i want to try BAGYARD BOMBERS or maybe only AIR LIFT 

i saw this ad from this forum 

Kit Includes: 
2 Air Lift Company Front Struts (specify below) 
2 Air Lift Company Rear Bags or Struts (MkII/III) 
High quality powder coated upper brackets 
DOT Approved, nickel plated fittings (specify size) 
All required hardware 
Viair 380C 100% duty air compressor 
5 Gallon 8 port Tank 
2 dual needle air gauges 
Pressure switch with all wiring for the compressor 
1/4" air line with all fittings for bags, valves, and tank 
Detailed installation instructions 

for $1,589.95 

Kit Includes: 
Viair 380C 100% duty air compressor 
5 gallon 8 port tank 
4 manual paddle valves 
2 dual needle air gauges 
Pressure switch with all wiring for the compressor 
1/4" air line with all fittings for bags, valves, and tank 
Detailed installation instructions 
BagYard Bomber Fronts Struts 
BagYard Classic Rear Bags 

for $2,269.95 


this are very2 interesting deal that fit my budget. 
please give some opinion or option or any information about airsuspension for BENZ w211. 

these are some pictures of w211 using airrunner 

























i don't want to spent USD4500++ but i want the benz slammed like that  


thank you guys! :beer:


----------



## sassmasterd (Feb 3, 2007)

go with bagyard u have a highend car u want a highend ride and i love mine smooth ride handles amazing at low psi and u can slam it talk to andrew from open road


----------



## ihiro (Aug 10, 2010)

that is what i'm thinking, because i saw a lot of good feedback and testimony about BAGYARD BOMBERS, 
do these package is a bolt on package for your car or you make some modification to make them fit the car? 

i really like this deal on 
Air Lift 4 Way Manual x BagYard Bombers 
http://openroadtuning.myshopify.com 

but i haven't make sure it can fit my car or not. is it easy to install these air suspension?


----------



## ihiro (Aug 10, 2010)

i have been thinking what if i bought the air system part one by one, 
what all the things that i need to buy, what i know right now are: 

*1. tank 
2. a set of front bags 
3. a set of rear bags 
4. compressor 
* 
*5. Pressure switch* with all wiring for the compressor (i think this component is very important component bad quality pressure switch and wiring can easily make a air leak am i right?) 
any recomendation what brand is good? 

*6. 1/4" air line ???* 

i want to go with manual management 1st 
*7. 4 manual paddle valves 
8. 2 dual needle air gauges 
* 

what else do i need?? is there any thread "*air suspension for dummies*" i want to make a check list. 
i want to make it good! 

anyone please help me


----------



## sassmasterd (Feb 3, 2007)

what i did was orderd my managment first and setting that up then while doing that i ordered my bags bag yards take a while to hve made but worth the wait so maybe if u r gonna go with bag yards order bags so they get them made then get parts for managment while waiting 


u r gonna need 

tank (i recomen at least 5 gal.) 

compressor( i recomend 2 faster and if 1 burns out u have another so u r not stuck) 

watertrap between compressor and tank 


i dont really know how the manual valves work im pretty shure u r gonna need 1/8th line to the gauges 

power distribution block and ground block i recomend it makes it cleaner


----------



## ihiro (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks for your great help *sassmasterd*, 

this is what i'm getting , how the airsuspension works and what air management stuff do i need to buy, 
am i getting it wrong or missing something important??? valve and manifold is the same right? 










where to put power distribution? 
and do i need pressure switch or pressure unit??


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes manifold is a cleaner instal. Valves you can split up.

That diagram you posted shows I guess the exhaust from the valves or manifolds going into the compressor? 

And yes you need a pressure switch to control the pressure in your tank


----------



## ihiro (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks for your help  

_Yes manifold is a cleaner instal. Valves you can split up._ 
*can i used a digital controler and digital monitor if i use valves? (noob question)* 

_That diagram you posted shows I guess the exhaust from the valves or manifolds going into the compressor?_ 
*yes is that a wrong connection, or the compressor directly to the switch / to the battery? (noob question)* 

_And yes you need a pressure switch to control the pressure in your tank_ 
*where should i put the pressure switch? (noob question)*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Shot you a PM and we'll hit you back with an email this afternoon. 

Cheers :beer:


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

ihiro said:


> *can i used a digital controler and digital monitor if i use valves? *
> Yes instead of running a line to an analog gauge you can just put in a pressure sensor for each corner.
> 
> *yes is that a wrong connection, or the compressor directly to the switch / to the battery? (noob question)*
> ...


 If that makes sense...
Just check build threads, management won't be any different between cars


----------



## ihiro (Aug 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Shot you a PM and we'll hit you back with an email this afternoon.
> 
> Cheers :beer:


waiting for your reply andrew :beer:



mihneagabriel said:


> If that makes sense...
> Just check build threads, management won't be any different between cars


thanks man, i might go with the manifold since it is more easier,


this management i might be using:

AccuAir VU4 4 way Manifold
5 gallon tank 
7 switch box
2 watertraps 
adjustable pressure switch 
air pressure gauge 
2x OB2 air compressors / 480 VIAR 
2x 1/2-inch Teflon-lined braided air hoses 
2x 1/2-inch NPT fittings 
2x 80A relay

anything that im missing? any thoughts?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

you could also get the accuair switch speed. that way everything is plug and play....even the pressure switch.


----------



## ihiro (Aug 10, 2010)

fasttt600 said:


> you could also get the accuair switch speed. that way everything is plug and play....even the pressure switch.


did you mean i change the traditional 7 switch box to Switch Speed Controller? and if i use Switch Speed Controller i dont need pressure switch anymore? is that correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

No, what Brendan was saying is that if you use the SwitchSpeed setup everything is plug and play including the pressure switch. The electronic pressure switch allows your to choose your pressure setting on the tank from 3 presets (150, 175 and 200). I run the SwitchSpeed on my car and I love it. I will upgrade to the e-Level over the winter but I wanted to try the SwitchSpeed so I could provide honest and genuine feedback to my customers. :thumbup:


----------



## ihiro (Aug 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> No, what Brendan was saying is that if you use the SwitchSpeed setup everything is plug and play including the pressure switch. The electronic pressure switch allows your to choose your pressure setting on the tank from 3 presets (150, 175 and 200). I run the SwitchSpeed on my car and I love it. I will upgrade to the e-Level over the winter but I wanted to try the SwitchSpeed so I could provide honest and genuine feedback to my customers. :thumbup:


so you mean the package that you're selling right here http://openroadtuning.myshopify.com/products/accuair-switchspeed-level-one

i will think about it, i'm still calculating my budget on this project, 
in this package what airline will i get (1/2 1/4 1/8 3/8)??
can you tell me the detail items of this package?

what i see in the picture :
1 or 2 compressor Viair 400
switchspeed controller
accuair VU4
airline (?/?")

and what else?

if i bought these package, what other items will i need to buy to complete the air management?
_(i guess water trap, pressure gauge)_
do i need to buy pressure switch and airline again and fittings?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

If you were to purchase any of the AMPs (air management package) then they would include everything you'd need minus a power cable. AccuAir makes (we carry) a power supply kit which includes: power cable, fuse, assorted connectors, relay, etc. It's a great piece of kit and for the money its exactly what you need. There are a lot of management packages on the market but for what you're going to spend, AccuAir is probably the best value. Personally, I run the switchspeed AMP2 and love it. :thumbup:


----------



## ihiro (Aug 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> If you were to purchase any of the AMPs (air management package) then they would include everything you'd need minus a power cable. AccuAir makes (we carry) a power supply kit which includes: power cable, fuse, assorted connectors, relay, etc. It's a great piece of kit and for the money its exactly what you need. There are a lot of management packages on the market but for what you're going to spend, AccuAir is probably the best value. Personally, I run the switchspeed AMP2 and love it. :thumbup:


PM sent Andrew please check and reply,
i need the AccuAir AMP detail items inside the package.

thankss will consider your store offer.


----------



## ihiro (Aug 10, 2010)

i just got reply from universal air that my front suspension with their product will be the *aero sport bag* but his still not sure about the rear,

haven't got news about bagyard from Andrew.


air line, which airline is the best fitments? 1/2" 1/4" 3/8" 1/8"

is that true that 1/4" and 3/8" is the best?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

depends how fast you want to go up and down. 1/2 is way to big in my opinion. I think 3/8's is perfect. If you decide 3/8ths to fast, you can put in some flow controls to slow them down. I know people put them on the rears so the movement is equal front to back when airing up and down. go on youtube and search air ride 3/8's. you will see how fast they are.


----------



## ihiro (Aug 10, 2010)

fasttt600 said:


> depends how fast you want to go up and down. 1/2 is way to big in my opinion. I think 3/8's is perfect. If you decide 3/8ths to fast, you can put in some flow controls to slow them down. I know people put them on the rears so the movement is equal front to back when airing up and down. go on youtube and search air ride 3/8's. you will see how fast they are.


yes i like the 3/8" i saw it on youtube, i think the 1/2" is to fast going up
so that means the smaller the airline the slower it will be going up, 



if i want to use 3/8" so all the airlines should be 3/8"
or only from valve(manifold) to bags that required 3/8"??

from compressor to tank i use 1/2" so the air will go faster to tank and from tank to manifold 3/8"
is this a correct assumption?



anyone?


----------



## ihiro (Aug 10, 2010)

haven't got complete info from Andrew about AccuAir AMP package, i just guess from the pictures what will i get from the package and calculate it myself 

eta price from a website selling air suspension kit and management 










in that picture showing dual viar 400 package name AA-AMP2-SS for *USD 1475*

my calculation if i buy all separately still estimation 

*1x 5gallon aluminum tank USD 95.95
1x AccuAir Vu4 USD 459
1x Dual pack 400 Viar 200psi pewter USD 317
1x Water Trap ASCO / SMC USD 29.99
1x switch speed (AccuAir Controller) USD 349
1x AccuAir power supply kit that included power cable, fuse, assorted connectors relay, etc USD 125
1x 50ft 3/8" airlines setup USD 25*
i don't know how many fittings i will get but from the pictures 5 or 7
*7x fittings Estimate $28*

Total *USD 1,428*

this my calculation using dual 480

*1x 5gallon aluminum tank USD 95.95
1x AccuAir Vu4 USD 459
1x Dual pack 480 Viar 200psi pewter USD 364
1x Water Trap ASCO / SMC USD 29.99
1x switch speed (AccuAir Controller) USD 349
1x AccuAir power supply kit that included power cable, fuse, assorted connectors relay, etc USD 125
1x 50ft 3/8" airlines setup USD 25*
i don't know how many fittings i will get but from the pictures 5 or 7
*7x fittings Estimate $28*

Total *USD 1475.94* (using dual 480)

am i missing something?


i email D2sport from taiwan, they offer me a bolt on coilover with bags from their air suspension product package, for USD 1,090
and they said i can change the bag with a spring if the bags is broken and if the bag is broken i don't have to buy the whole suspension, i can change the bags only, is it possible to use other brand bags like bagyard or universal air bags to this D2 air suspension coilover?

this is the picture


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I sent you another pm, Kenny.


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

Wait!

So Bagyard offers a application for the W211? I thought they only offered VW applications. What other applications do they offer? If that is the case I'm working on getting a W212 on air and my only option is HPS..eeeh...




With regard to D2, I know the owners who run their coilovers and the owners are not very happy with the ride quality from them. Not sure about the air suspension..

Also there is a thread about airforce suspension on ClubLexus and the owners are not very happy with the fitment of this product.

And about HPS. I thought it was a very good product but all the US distributors I contacted said they no longer sold their products and airasssisted told me over the phone that they were unhappy with HPS also.


----------

